# My Hartmann 3 Piece Porsche Twist build



## Eur0geek (Oct 22, 2008)

Bought a set of wheels from a local on craigslist. Wheeld are 17x8 w/7 inch barrels, 1 inch lips and 17x9 w/8 inch barrels and 1 inch lips. Offsets are unknown so i will try to figure out offsets by myself and then call Hartmann to confirm. Wheels are'nt bad, but they are missing 80 bolts and 2 centercaps. The centers have seen better days but they are going to get powdercoated anyways. Lips have very slight curb rash and i will send those out to get polished when i get a chance. Enough talking, onto the pics.








Wheel center 1:








Wheel center 2:








Barrels are dirty as ****kkk








Nuts are nasty to








Bolts will be cleaned up









Plans are
1. Polish lips
2. Aquire new bolts and nuts
3. Aquire centercaps
4. Powdercoat centers (Undecisive on color! Help)
Lets see how they turn out!


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

working on a set myself just picked them up a couple of weeks ago


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Any update on this? If so, let me know here: *The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread*

I'll include your build in the list if you are going to follow through with your plans.


----------



## Big simer (12 mo ago)

Eur0geek said:


> Bought a set of wheels from a local on craigslist. Wheeld are 17x8 w/7 inch barrels, 1 inch lips and 17x9 w/8 inch barrels and 1 inch lips. Offsets are unknown so i will try to figure out offsets by myself and then call Hartmann to confirm. Wheels are'nt bad, but they are missing 80 bolts and 2 centercaps. The centers have seen better days but they are going to get powdercoated anyways. Lips have very slight curb rash and i will send those out to get polished when i get a chance. Enough talking, onto the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

